# RIP Capone (non GSD)



## Capone22

We made the decision to let our sweet boy, Capone, go yesterday. He was a Pit Bull and only 3 years old. He was the sweetest, wussiest, most gentle dog ever. He changed many minds about pit bulls, including my parents. He was amazing with my daughter, even though he lived life constantly uncomfortable and often times in pain. We all miss him so much. I just wanted to share some pics and remind everyone not to judge a book by its cover. <3











Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capone22

-Capone and I

And Capone and my husband sleeping. He was the best cuddle buddy.










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msvette2u

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Loneforce

Sorry for your loss  Rip Capone


----------



## gaia_bear

<3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel

Wow, 3 years old, way too young. I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Capone.


----------



## llombardo

What a beautiful animal. May he rest in peace. May I ask what happened?


----------



## PatchonGSD

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bear GSD

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Capone.


----------



## NarysDad




----------



## onyx'girl

So sorry for your loss, Run painfree Capone :angel:


----------



## Capone22

Thank you everyone. It means a lot to me. He had very severe allergies. To so many things we couldn't figure them all out. Some being food and other being inhalent. But the allergies would get so bad that he would get skin infections. Both bacterial and fungal. It's been a battle since we have had him (since he was 5 months old) he even has a dermatologist. The medication we used to clear up the Infections stopped working. The other two we tried he had allergic reactions to. Aside from being itchy he would bleed or wake up with hives that scabbed all over. Over the past year it got much worse. We tried many things to keep them away and make him comfortable. Nothing worked for long. On top of that he had severe hip dysplasia. It has also been getting worse. Sitting and laying down were tough on him. He was about 90-95 pounds. His quality of life just wasn't there. Not what it should be for 3. He couldn't play in the grass or go for walks without paying for it. He seemed depressed. His one true love in life was swimming, but it aggrivated his skin badly. I took him on his last day. It got to the point where we had to sit down and ask ourselves how bad we were going to let him get before we said enough is enough. It is windy season here and the past week his skin became red and inflamed and scabbed up from allergies again. His feet were bleeding again and all he wanted to do was itch. Even on meds. Letting him go was the Hardest decision of my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## vom Eisenherz

I'm so sorry. What an awful position to be in. Poor baby, and poor you and your family. 

Did you get him as a little pup from a breeder? I ask because he appears to have a lot of Staff blood and at his size, is certainly not what I'd call an APBT. A lot of the "trendy" blood that people are breeding to get these huge "bully type" dogs (again, they are NOT American Pit Bull Terriers) seem to have allergies and digestive issues. If you got him from a breeder, I'd let the breeder know. They are throwing all sorts of lines into the mix, adding other molossers, and along with that, health issues are cropping up more and more. 

It's too late now to second guess anything as far as food and what might or might not have helped and I'm sure you did everything you thought you possibly could've done. I'm sure he knew it, too. When you're feeling a bit better, I would let the breeder know if you did in fact buy him. This is the kind of thing no one should have to go through, animal or human.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy he was. It hurts extra much when they are so young. Bless you for loving him enough to let him go. RIP Capone.


----------



## jaggirl47

I'm so sorry! I know how hard you tried with him and I really wish it could have turned out different for you. You guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## Snickelfritz

I'm so sorry for you loss. What a sweet boy. RIP Capone. :hug:


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Capone was absolutely stunning! From what it sounds, your family did the best with his situation, and I'm sure he's very thankful for that and having you to love him.


----------



## Capone22

vom Eisenherz said:


> I'm so sorry. What an awful position to be in. Poor baby, and poor you and your family.
> 
> Did you get him as a little pup from a breeder? I ask because he appears to have a lot of Staff blood and at his size, is certainly not what I'd call an APBT. A lot of the "trendy" blood that people are breeding to get these huge "bully type" dogs (again, they are NOT American Pit Bull Terriers) seem to have allergies and digestive issues. If you got him from a breeder, I'd let the breeder know. They are throwing all sorts of lines into the mix, adding other molossers, and along with that, health issues are cropping up more and more.
> 
> It's too late now to second guess anything as far as food and what might or might not have helped and I'm sure you did everything you thought you possibly could've done. I'm sure he knew it, too. When you're feeling a bit better, I would let the breeder know if you did in fact buy him. This is the kind of thing no one should have to go through, animal or human.


He is papered but I absolutely believe somewhere down the line they lied. He looks part cane corso to me. And obviously not a normal size. We took him from a "friends" house. Her boyfriend bred him and sold him to someone who then returned him because they couldn't keep him I think. Anyways when we went over there the boy friend was mean to him. He was spraying him in the face with a hose for barking. He was only a kennel dog, didn't know what grass or stairs were. At 5 months! We took him that night. He had a bad bout of giardia that lasted a couple months also. Once that cleared he was fed raw to eliminate any potential allergens. But anyways, the girl and guy are no longer together. I don't think he breeds anymore. Thankfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jang

I am sorry for your loss. I hope you and your family find the peace that comes with time and good memories soon. Sincerely jan


----------



## vom Eisenherz

Yes! Absolutely Cane Corso. Hopefully, you're right and he isn't breeding anymore. 

I'm so sorry for you and Capone. RIP, pretty boy.


----------



## Capone22

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## readaboutdogs

So sorry for your loss. We also have a little pitbulls, he fit right in with our shepherds. Very sweet and loving, always wants next to you! He weighs around 60 or so pounds, very compact! I know you will miss him.


----------



## LoveEcho

I'm so, so sorry to read this :hugs: What a horrible position to be in. I hope you find some comfort in him not being in pain anymore. What a beautiful, well-loved boy <3


----------



## Wetdog

I'm sorry Capone is no longer with you..............but you haven't lost him, he's just waiting for you up around the bend in the trail......just out of sight right now.


----------

